# VK New Arrivals 19 Aug 2015



## Gizmo (19/8/15)

Smok TFV4 Full Kit







P4Y IPV4S Black 120W Temp Control Mod





YY360 40W Mod + X5 Tank Combo





WISMEC Presa 40W Mod






Aspire Triton Tank + Aspire Triton Coils


----------



## BumbleBee (19/8/15)

That Wismec looks really cool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

